# LG's TVs get 4K video from DirecTV, Netflix, YouTube and GoPro



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

*LG's TVs get 4K video from DirecTV, Netflix, YouTube and GoPro*

(engadget.com) - LG is ready to show off its new 2015 HDTVs -- LCD and OLED -- and along with the new webOS 2.0 smart TV platform, it's promising some new upgrades to apps. Amazon, YouTube and Netflix are all ready with support for 4K (assuming the TV can do it), but new this year is GoPro's app, and it will eventually have access to 4K video there too. There's also support for DirecTV's 4K video, which was previously only compatible with Samsung TVs. The tight collaboration between LG and Netflix is continuing too, as the company says its TVs will be among the first ones certified under the new "Netflix Recommended TV" program....

Full Story Here


----------



## 63thk (Feb 11, 2010)

So what about the 2014 LG models


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

Does this mean LG is going to start offering RVU compatible TVs then too? Isn't that the only way 4K works right now on a 4K TV hooked up as an RVU client (I haven't been around much lately so I'm not 100% up to speed)?


----------

